# Villa Marsesca Maltese?



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any info on them, or has a baby from there.
Thanks!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the lady who owns that kennel is actually a member here. I can't remember her screen name though. Anyone know?

*EDIT: Yes, she is on here and her screen name is Villa Marsesca.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> Just wondering if anyone has any info on them, or has a baby from there.
> Thanks![/B]


Nedra is the owner and is a wonderful person and breeder. She truly loves each one of her puppies and treats all the adults as part of her family. Many times she places the mothers at young age (i.e., just retired a mother at age 3.5 years) after they had a few litters so they can spend the rest of their lives as a pampered pet. She gives each puppy the best care, including having the vet remove their dew claws, all the proper puppy vaccinations, and all the care, socialization and love before placing the puppy in a loving home. She is a small time show breeder and has nice blood lines. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I second that Nedra is a very nice woman. I met Nedra when I first got Cookie and she was also tricked by a certain breeder I won't mention. We crossed paths again through Susie when I found out she also had Maltese from Susie. 

She truly loves her Maltese and I know she takes wonderful care of them.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've spoken to Nedra a few times and she is a lovely, caring woman who adores her Maltese. She wants only the best for them and tries to find exceptional homes.

Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cathy, your Lizzie avatar is sooooo precious. More pics please!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

The pic I've used for my avatar is of my Sophie who passed away in January. She died of Necratizing Meningoencephalitis after a 9 day illness. She was my heart dog. She was gorgeous both inside and out....such a sweet temperment. Lizzie is more of an alpha dog and wants everything to be about her. Some days we get into power struggles just like with a teenager. LOL

Cathy


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=188769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much about your kind words about myself and my little show breeding program, it is nice to know I am spoken about nicely, I appreciate thour comments.

Hugs, Nedra



> The pic I've used for my avatar is of my Sophie who passed away in January. She died of Necratizing Meningoencephalitis after a 9 day illness. She was my heart dog. She was gorgeous both inside and out....such a sweet temperment. Lizzie is more of an alpha dog and wants everything to be about her. Some days we get into power struggles just like with a teenager. LOL
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Cathy, Sophie was so precious and you did such a lovely job caring for her including wonderful grooming.

Hugs, Nedra



> I've spoken to Nedra a few times and she is a lovely, caring woman who adores her Maltese. She wants only the best for them and tries to find exceptional homes.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



Thank you so much Cathy for your nice words about me, I enjoy our phone visits.

Hugs, Nedra



> I second that Nedra is a very nice woman. I met Nedra when I first got Cookie and she was also tricked by a certain breeder I won't mention. We crossed paths again through Susie when I found out she also had Maltese from Susie.
> 
> She truly loves her Maltese and I know she takes wonderful care of them.[/B]


Thank you Charmaine, Yes we go way back to the same stinker, we both learned the hard way, I hope I always receive good reviews on my show and breeding program and business ethics I have with others.

Thanks again.

Hugs, Nedra


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, Cathy. I know what it's like to lose a heart dog. I lost a little champion female about 12 yrs ago.
I still miss her.

Brit


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Just wondering if anyone has any info on them, or has a baby from there.
> Thanks![/B]


Just adorable, I had not seen this picture kayley.

Hugs, Nedra


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> The pic I've used for my avatar is of my Sophie who passed away in January. She died of Necratizing Meningoencephalitis after a 9 day illness. She was my heart dog. She was gorgeous both inside and out....such a sweet temperment. Lizzie is more of an alpha dog and wants everything to be about her. Some days we get into power struggles just like with a teenager. LOL
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Cathy, I am so sorry for your Sophie and you.
Please tell me of the horrible disease. If you can bear it.
My Starry just died of GME . A type of meningoencephalitis that has me so sad and down that I find myself searching the web for info and maybe a place to find another maltese, when the time is right..







Thank you.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=189680
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so so sorry to hear your sad news of losing your precious
Starry. I hope some people on here can give you the answers
you're searching for about that desease.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Starry, I am so very sorry for your loss. Tragically, there are several here on SM who have lost Malts to this horrible disease. One member's Malt is being treated for it presently. Here are some threads that might be of interest. Again... my sincere condolences to you....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13586

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15442

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9793

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12330

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13311


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Another really good thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13313
Starry, I am sorry for your loss. I went through this experience all winter and spring with my Sassy who died on May 30. I hope you get some information that can help you. Sadly, we here at SM have lost too many maltese to GME/NME in the past 6 months or so.......


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you Kallie, mickeysmom & msmagnolia

I will be anxious to view those links.
I have not found but one person on another site and they have not responded to my question, perhaps it is too painful to discuss.
The vets I took her to were shocked and surprised by her diagnosis. My husband thought maybe the place I purchased her from was where it came from, but I don't think it was 
Thank you again for you swift condolences.
I am glad I found this Maltese site. It seems very active and informative.
Starry'mom..kay


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you Kallie, mickeysmom & msmagnolia
> 
> I will be anxious to view those links.
> I have not found but one person on another site and they have not responded to my question, perhaps it is too painful to discuss.
> ...


I'm so glad you found us here on SM. Yes, we are a very active Maltese form and you will find lots of people here to help you through this very sad time. You might want to start a post in the Introduce Yourself section so that everyone can be sure to welcome you .....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Kay,
I echo what Kallie&CatchersMom said. We welcome you warmly. Here is another good link about GME. It is a forum on Yahoo Boards for those whose dogs suffer or have suffered from GME. There is a wealth of info out there.....
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GMEDogs/


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Again I am overwhelmed with wonderful responses..thank you and I will post at the Introduction thread as I get my mind back together.

Kay

Susan Sassy was so beautiful! And "Hope" is a doll, the name gives us all "that".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Again I am overwhelmed with wonderful responses..thank you and I will post at the Introduction thread as I get my mind back together.
> 
> Kay
> 
> Susan Sassy was so beautiful! And "Hope" is a doll, the name gives us all "that".[/B]










I am sorry for your loss.You are at a great place, and everyone will help you and give you as much information and all the support you need..

Welcome, !








Andrea~


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you Andrea..
I did post on the Introduction thread as suggested by Kallie/Catcher's mom.


----------

